# I am looking for a real world review of the Rayco RG1635 Super Trac Jr.



## fishinpa (Jun 27, 2012)

I searched the forums and it came back with fewer than 10 posts that mention any of the RG1635 line, and no one discusses actually using the trac version. I am in the market for a mid sized grinder and I am just not sure about the stability of this unit front to rear, or left to right when climbing chip piles during grinding, or just moving around in general.

I am hoping one or more persons can share their experience of this unit in the real world. I don't know for sure but the longer wider "wheel" based units just "look" like they would be more stable. My second choice at this moment is the Bandit XP2150, but that may change also. (Still researching)

PS: New member here so... thanks in advance!


----------



## Kottonwood (Jun 27, 2012)

i just bought a grinder but when I was searching I talked to a guy in PA that had just gotten one of those. He says it is the best grinder he's used. I checked it out and it looks to be just that.... wish I had the cash to get one.

One of the benifits of a track machine is that you can drive over the stump/pile and do a 360 degree turn. really makes repositioning a breeze.


PS Welcome to the site.


----------



## fishinpa (Jun 27, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO: Thanks for that input! 
Question: What did you buy?

* Hopefully we can get a few "hands on" reviews also. *


----------



## Kottonwood (Jun 27, 2012)

No prob, I would love to hear some more reviews on that thing as well. I demoed a toro stx 26 (track driven 25hp machine) and I loved it... just a little under powered. Toro is coming out with a 38 hp track I am looking forward to trying that out.

I ended up going with an older model carlton. I got it at a decent enough price but I have had to pretty much rebuild it from the ground up. By the end I should have seven or eight grand into a practically brand new grinder so it worked for now.

In the future I will be selling my carlton and getting one of these smaller track machines. They seem to have the right amount of power and all the neccessary elements of a good stumper and then some.

The guy I talked to said he got it for 18k out the door.... you can't go wrong with it priced like that in my opinion.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jun 27, 2012)

One of the benifits of a track machine is that you can drive over the stump/pile and do a 360 degree turn. really makes repositioning a breeze.


Why would anyone purchase a tracked grinder to work in yards? Why would anyone need/want to do a 360 on the spoil pile?


----------



## superjunior (Jun 27, 2012)

I just bought the 1635 super jr s. I originally told Rayco Ron that I wasn't interested in the s, just wanted to demo the 1635, of course he pulls in the driveway with the s.. Man I'm glad he did, I really love this machine. The swing out controls are the bomb and the swing out chip retainers sure come in handy when you need to keep the mess to a minimum. Major power advantage over my old 1625 although it still won't stack up against a higher hp diesal. It is quite capable of doing large stumps efficiently if the teeth are kept SHARP.. Only have 60 hours on it and on my third set of teeth. Most of our work is residential so I went with the wheeled unit over the tracks. The hydraulic steering is the cats pajamas, it will turn on a dime and is quite manuverable. Has a high speed button that moves it pretty darn fast across yards. One thing I really don't like is the saftey bar (that plow marker looking thing by the control panal). Must be folded down for the wheel to engage. If you bump it it disengages the wheel and it gets bumped a lot especially when grinding in tight spots like in between shrubs or what not. Other then that its a great machine for the 17k price point.


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've spent a few days running the 1635 track machine. Few things I will say about it... trailer design SUCKS. As far as the machine itself is concerned... I was not impressed with how it did against obstacles... such as climbing over curbs or climbing up chip piles. The blade design is not bad, and you have descent traction behind it so nothing spins, but you don't have enough balls to actually push something. Have yet to get it stuck, but it doesn't climb hills as well as most wheeled machines I have used. As far as leaving marks on turf, I think wheeled machines are better, I've always got marks from the grouser pads... not super noticeable, but you know they are there. I guess it is pretty maneuverable, but I can get an RG100 into most places I would take that thing... so what's the big deal? just a few more moves to get in there, and then less time to crank it out.


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 28, 2012)

fishinpa said:


> I searched the forums and it came back with fewer than 10 posts that mention any of the RG1635 line, and no one discusses actually using the trac version. I am in the market for a mid sized grinder and I am just not sure about the stability of this unit front to rear, or left to right when climbing chip piles during grinding, or just moving around in general.
> 
> I am hoping one or more persons can share their experience of this unit in the real world. I don't know for sure but the longer wider "wheel" based units just "look" like they would be more stable. My second choice at this moment is the Bandit XP2150, but that may change also. (Still researching)
> 
> PS: New member here so... thanks in advance!



fishinpa - An arborist buddy of mine in Mn has a 2007 rayco 1635 sj with only about 114 hours on it. It was a FL grinder that got dumped off a trailer with very few hours on it back in 2007 or 2008. It wasn't damaged that badly but just sat for 3 years unrepaired until I bought it and had my local mechanic completely go through it and got everything working in tip top order. I then put a few hours on it myself before Luke asked me if I would sell it to him as he wanted that exact model and couldn't find a good used one - so I sold it to Luke and now he's going out of business (by choice) and selling all his stuff including that grinder. It's a bit sun faded but in like new condition. I think he wants around $12 or $13k for it. Worth a phone call anyways. 

His number is 320-492-7569

By the way, after I sold the 1635 to luke, I bought a 1631 (almost identical machine but 31hp) that I am still using but also willing to sell as it now has 980 hours on it and I'm ready for a new one. I'm looking at $9k for mine and it just got a full service a couple hours ago. my number is 605-228-9350 here's a pic of my machine all purdied up and one of it working...View attachment 243367
View attachment 243368


I love these raycos with the hydraulic steering. the briggs motor is great and they're just a real nice machine all around. no regrets and probably won't be going with anything else unless I give the tracked unit a try but I do like the wheeled version very much.

AP


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 28, 2012)

2007 Rayco RG1635 Stump Grinder 35hp Self propelled 2 speed ground control | eBay.

found the above link to luke's grinder on ebay.


----------



## fishinpa (Jun 29, 2012)

arbor pro: Thanks fior the input, but I believe I will be buying a new machine, (lease with a dollar buy-out) not to mention the shipping costs from SD to PA would be too much for me.

I appreciate all the input so far and am hoping others with some hours using the 1635 trac unit will chime in and give more overall info on all aspects of this unit. IE: Moving the unit around, cutting with it, using the plow blade, etc.

Keep the info come ya'll!


----------



## hhstumpgrind (Jul 1, 2012)

*Rayco 1635 trac*

Great machine. It is a very versatile machine, my tow behind hardly ever goes out anymore. I find it very stable and have taken it on some steep grades. While grnding on grade it works best to set the blade on the ground so it doesn't back away from or into the stump. It grinds the small stumps as well as the big ones. I've ground out a 72" oak stump, and though it takes more time than a tow behind it is much easier to clean up afterwards as it doesn't toss the chips all over like the bigger machines I've used. It is also very versatile and manueverable. I've gotten into some very tight spots that any machine longer would not have gone, and would have required a fence being taken apart. It is great on yards as long as you done spin it on a dime. Nice gradual turns and all I do is use a blower and the track marks all but disappear. I saw someone didn't like the trailer, but I have had no complaints, easy to undo and lock back into place. Even the police at a DOT stop were impressed with how the machine locks into place so tight. Personally I don't think one could go wrong with this machine.


----------



## Kottonwood (Jul 2, 2012)

Menchhofer said:


> One of the benifits of a track machine is that you can drive over the stump/pile and do a 360 degree turn. really makes repositioning a breeze.
> 
> Why would anyone purchase a tracked grinder to work in yards? Why would anyone need/want to do a 360 on the spoil pile?



I just saw this

It is a small tracked grinder.... great for yards, low lawn damage and great maneuverability. You can drive over the pile and turn on a dime to reposition. It is a small grinder so for for large stumps and chasing roots you have to reposition a lot..... could save you a bunch of time and hassle over a wheeled grinder, especially in a tight spot. Personally I would love to see more small tracked machines on the market. I am looking forward to trying to toro.


----------



## fishinpa (Jul 3, 2012)

Htstumpgrind, I sent you a pm.


----------



## mikemcC (Jul 5, 2012)

fishinpa said:


> arbor pro: Thanks fior the input, but I believe I will be buying a new machine, (lease with a dollar buy-out) not to mention the shipping costs from SD to PA would be too much for me.
> 
> I appreciate all the input so far and am hoping others with some hours using the 1635 trac unit will chime in and give more overall info on all aspects of this unit. IE: Moving the unit around, cutting with it, using the plow blade, etc.
> 
> Keep the info come ya'll!



We bought a brand new one about 2 months ago, and really like it. Looks like you are in bucks county, I am in Montgomery. If you want to come check it out and try it just let me know.


----------



## fishinpa (Jul 5, 2012)

mikemcC said:


> We bought a brand new one about 2 months ago, and really like it. Looks like you are in bucks county, I am in Montgomery. If you want to come check it out and try it just let me know.



mikemcC: I sent you a pm. (Thanks for the offer!)


----------



## fishinpa (Jul 15, 2012)

Hhstumpgrind, I sent u another pm yesterday.


----------

